# REVIEW: Fischer Audio Mystify



## LFF

*****Note**** *​ *As always, these are strictly my opinions. *​ *I try to present these products as honestly as possible and try to describe them as best as possible. *​ *As always, YMMV.  *​ *****NOTE*****​   
*FISCHER AUDIO MYSTIFY PORTABLE HEADPHONE AMP*​  ​ ​   
  SPEC’S:
   

 Frequency “flatness”: +/- 0.5db
 Dynamic Range: 110 db
 Total Harmonic Distortion: 0.001%
 Intermodulation Distortion: 0.005%
 Stereo Crosstalk: -85 db
 Max. Undistorted Output (50 Ohm load): 1.5 W
 Included Accessories: Mini to mini cable, charger.
   
  EQUIPMENT USED ON THIS REVIEW:

 Sources: Rockboxed Clip+, Rockboxed iPod 5.5G, Sony D-25s, Denon DCD 1560, computer
 Cables: ALO Cotton Dock, UE Mini to Mini, Fischer Audio Mini to mini, DIY
 Other amps: Joe Grado HPA-1, RSA Hornet, RSA Shadow, Heed Canamp, EMU-0404 USB, Yamaha Receiver, Fisher 500-C.
 My mastering rig
 Music: Way too much to list…..
   
   
  The portable world has been filled with options since way back when. Today, the options are virtually limitless with so many options available in the DIY world as well as on the manufacturing end. Portable amps are one of those options that seem limitless.
   
  Enter the Fischer Audio Mystify. The Fischer Audio Mystify is small and fairly light. Housed in an extruded aluminum chassis with a screw-on faceplate and rear panel, it measures roughly 3.5” by 2.75” by .75” and weighs less than an ipod. It feels light, especially when compared to other portable amplifiers of the past. However, there are even lighter and smaller amps available so why do you want to spend your money on this new kid on the block? Well…let’s find out why you should or should not….
   

   
*Fischer Audio…the crowd pleasing company!*
   
  If you’re not familiar with Fischer Audio then you must be hiding under a rock. Fischer Audio might be new to Head-Fi but they have been causing a stir worldwide with many of their IEM’s and headphones. Not only do they sound good but there is an IEM or headphone for every individual and at every price point. This doesn’t mean they charge a whole lot either….all of their products are priced very competitively.
   
  As of today, they not only carry headphones and IEM’s, but are also introducing a portable amplifier, the Fischer Audio Mystify, to their Master Series line-up.
   
  The Fischer Audio Mystify doesn’t really look impressive. The dimensions do not make it the smallest nor does it qualify it for one of the biggest. It’s also not the heaviest nor the lightest. Battery life is about 8-9 hours with full size headphones. The toggle switch has three positions, On, Off and Charge. The volume knob might be a little long, the LED’s are rather standard and the toggle switch looks awkward and the design is more DIY than German engineering. However, if you know anything about Fischer Audio, you know that packaging isn’t their main concern.
   
   

   
*A rose by any other name…..*
   
  What’s in a package? Trick question so don’t answer! I don’t care much for the looks of components and audio gear. If I did, I would probably own Dr. Dre Beats or Skullcandy headphones to impress people with my fashionable gear. I would probably also own a Bose home theater system. Why don’t I own such fashionable gear? The answer should not surprise anyone here. I only care about the sound quality!   
   
  The sound of the Fischer Audio Mystify is great….really great. I connected the Fischer Audio Mystify to my Clip+ using the included (…that’s right…Fischer Audio includes a mini to mini) mini to mini powering my beloved Grado HP-1000 headphones. I was shocked by just how good the music sounded. Not wanting to believe the great sound from such an amp, I switched it up using different headphones and IEM’s. The shock took a while to go away.
   
  I decided to plug in my favorite IEM’s at the moment, the DBA-02’s, and the result was just magical synergy. I was instantly transported to Capitol Studio’s back in the 1950’s. The ambiance, the energy and people were all there…I swear I could almost smell them.  I know it sounds like hyperbole, but I guess you just had to be there. Regardless of whether the Fischer Audio Mystify has a miniature flux capacitor within it and whether it will work for _you_ or not, it completely worked for me, taking me back to a time when real musicians worked with real talent. I could visualize Harry “Sweets” Edison taking a solo, I could see Frank singing with style, I could feel Dean Martin smile while singing. O….M….G..!
   
  Well, sure we know it’s a portable amp and it will do well with IEM’s but what about full size headphones. Could the experience with the HP-1000’s be a fluke? I rushed over and pulled out my new FA-002W-OW headphones to see just how well the amp would synergize with those. Once again…O…M…G..!
   
  If you think this small amp will make a full size headphone sound tinny and craving power, you haven’t heard the Fischer Audio Mystify being played with FLAC files. With the Fischer Audio Mystify and natural sounding full size headphones like the Fischer Audio FA-003, the Fischer Audio FA-002W-OW and the Senn HD-600 , music takes on a body that any man or woman with a passion for music would crave. The naturalness and dynamics within certain pieces of music is special and something that the Clip+ and iPod lack on their own. You don’t really notice it either until it’s pulled out from under you! The Fischer Audio Mystify does indeed mystify, especially when you notice how much the bass response is improved upon. Some of that natural ambiance and bloom that goes away is completely restored. This isn’t to say that these things are EQ’d for but rather it takes an already great sound and gives it a much needed push to bring it from great to amazing much like a high-end tube amp.
   
  The bass and ambiance are the ends of the spectrum. What about that crucial mid-range where the soul of the music lies? The Fischer Audio Mystify really impresses with its naturalness. In other words, it doesn’t hype up the midrange or obscure it. I think the Fischer Audio team knows that the midrange is critical and focuses on preserving that natural sound. It’s almost as if they want that to be their sound signature. Vocals sound amazing and completely natural. For example, listen to Susan Wong’s “Close To You” and you will notice that it sounds great on any system. However, with the Fischer Audio Mystify and some natural sounding headphones, Wong’s voice is exquisitely delicate, airy and carries across some analog warmth that most people are hard pressed to find even with some tube amps. Without the Fischer Audio Mystify in the signal path, great recordings still sound great but include it in the signal path and the clarity once thought not to exist is sure to impress not only for seemingly appearing from nowhere but also for how natural it actually sounds.
   
  Not to be fooled by superb recordings, I put on some mediocre recordings. I played “Bohemian Rhapsody” by Queen. It’s not mediocre but the master tape apparently went through so many dubs that its actual physical quality was degraded quite a bit. The result is that there is quite a bit of distortion on the master tape. You can’t really tell unless you have a good system or really pay close attention with IEM’s. I played it going from my Rockboxed Clip+ -> Fischer Audio Mini to Mini -> Mystify -> FA-003’s. So, was the distortion there? Yes, it was there and completely present in the same amount as my mastering system.  That doesn’t say much until you consider the fact that my mastering system is worth a whole lot more than the small semi-portable combination. It sounds even better with the DBA-02’s!
   
  I decided to listen to some of my demo material and some other amps I have available and do some comparisons. Some of these amps are considered state of the art and some are still beloved by many here on Head-fi. Time and time again I played the same song on different set-ups. My conclusions are that the Fischer Audio headphones definitely have some synergy with the Heed Canamp. I have said this before. However, with the Fischer Audio Mystify that special synergy is taken to another level. I don’t know why and I wish I knew more about electrical engineering so I could understand why. Keep in mind that most of the amps I own are home amps. While some of the portables I own and have borrowed are great, what puts the Fischer Audio Mystify above them all is the natural synergy they have with natural sounding headphones. The UE-10, the DBA-02, the FA-003, the FA-002W-OW, the HP-1000 and the Senn HD-600 all sounded so darn good with the Fischer Audio Mystify.
   
  Fischer Audio hasn’t come out and said that the Fischer Audio Mystify is in the same league as X or Y amp. In fact, a careful Google search reveals they haven’t said anything at all about the Mystify. I’ll be the first to say that the Fischer Audio Mystify is in the same league as some dedicated home headphone amps and when used with natural sounding headphones, it’s in a league which few combinations have reached for me.
   

   
*Shut up and tell us the sum of it all……*
   
  As with everything, which portable amplifier is the best really depends on your requirements and budget. If you’re not listening to music on the go and have power hungry headphones like the HD-800 or AKG-1000’s, the Fischer Audio Mystify is obviously not for you.
   
  If you’re like me and frequently find yourself on the road or stuck at the mall waiting for your wife, having a great sounding portable headphone amplifier that can easily fit in your pocket is a real blessing.
   
  The cherry on top of this sonic treat is just how darn good the Fischer Audio Mystify sounds. I have yet to hear another portable that synergizes so well with natural sounding headphones and IEM’s. Even among all the options out there, I truly believe there is a place for an amp that sounds this good. Even better is that you can take this thing anywhere and enjoy it to your hearts desire.
   
  How much does it cost? I have no idea because Fischer Audio hasn’t answered my emails (probably busy cooking up other nice stuff). I don’t know the details but I would personally value it at between $375.00 - $450.00 USD. Would I recommend it at those prices? NO. I would HIGHLY RECOMMEND IT! Owners of the DBA-02, JH-13, UE-10, FA-003 and fans of natural sound signatures take note! You must, MUST, give this amp a try. It really does have a special flavor with natural sounding IEM’s and headphones. If it’s less than $350, then IMHO, it’s a bargain considering I have heard much more expensive tube amps that do not sound this good. If it’s more than $450.00, then Fischer Audio has missed the “bargain” mark in my opinion.
   
  I also want to point out that while the little power toggle switch looks awkward and weak, it’s actually quite functional and very strong. It’s also very easy to find in your pocket and when there is a mini to mini plugged in, it’s unlikely that something in your pocket will be small and strong enough to break it. I found it super easy to reach in without looking and turn it off when I was done. I really love this little amp! I really wish this thing had a DAC so I could use it with my laptop on the go. Now that would be phenomenal!
   
*HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!!*
   
*THE FIRST ONES CAN BE ORDERED HERE!*


----------



## LFF

My email was responded to! Price should be below $300!!!!


----------



## dogears

I hate you LFF!!!











  But thanks for a great review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Where to buy?


----------



## Noir7

what, now even FA produce an portable amp.
  they really are something.


----------



## Anaxilus

Have you heard the Arrow Luis?  If not we need to meet up, more for my sake than yours I'm sure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Next time I get a good coupon for Zagg shield I'll PM it to ya, geez!  Ghetto pod.  Great review btw.  Full, natural sound, you really know how to speak my language.  My wallet hates you!  Any chance of internal pics?


----------



## rawrster

If anything it has a better mini to mini cable than the ones a lot of other amps include from judging the picture at least ;p It looks like something that would pair well (Size wise) with an ipod or a dap with a screen.


----------



## dirkpitt45

I may have to grab this, after I get the DBA-02s though. Could make a good xmas present for myself.


----------



## Jonasklam

I have known about this amp for quite some months now, and then suddenly a reveiw is up on head-fi! nice man!, finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Look here for some more info, mainly for russians others can drool over the photos


----------



## Jonasklam

Hey BTW LFF, how do you think this would do with k701?, since they are relative natural but does requrie some serious power to sound good.


----------



## Anaxilus

I'll post them.  Can that battery be gotten locally?  Seems like a slightly slimmer version is possible w/ a lower profile battery pack.  Then again, I don't know what that black box is next too it in front of the USB port.


----------



## goodvibes

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Then again, I don't know what that black box is next too it in front of the USB port.


   
  It's most likely a supply cap at that size. The battery is the storage but a properly supplied bypass cap in parallel can give better everything. Batteries tend to sound more compressed or sluggish. Oh wait, you mean that rectangle thing. No idea but it's a common relay shape and size. My guess would be some sort of regulation for the usb charging.


----------



## SoulSyde

That thing has the most phallic on/off switch I have ever seen on a portable amp.  Compensating for something?


----------



## goodvibes

Big black one at that. Not so sure it's good to have something sticking out like that on a portable device.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





goodvibes said:


> Big black one at that. Not so sure it's good to have something sticking out like that on a portable device.


 


  Oh man, I tip toed over the line and you just pole vaulted over it.  Kudos


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





goodvibes said:


> Big black one at that. Not so sure it's good to have something sticking out like that on a portable device.


 


 I felt the same way before actually having it. Once you actually use it, you grow fond of it due to the easy access. It's quite sturdy.


----------



## violinvirtuoso

@LFF
   
  I'm curious, assuming the Mystify is ~$300, would you recommend it for purely at-home use?
  And, if you use the Mystify while it is charging, is there any change in SQ?

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





violinvirtuoso said:


> @LFF
> 
> I'm curious, assuming the Mystify is ~$300, would you recommend it for purely at-home use?
> And, if you use the Mystify while it is charging, is there any change in SQ?
> ...


 
  If it can power your headphones, then yes, I would definitely recommend it for purely at-home use. Once you hear it, I doubt you will limit it to strictly home use though.
   
  The other thing that impressed me is how quiet the amp is. If you turn the volume all the way up, you get no self-noise. When you charge it, the sound quality doesn't change unless the battery is super low, in which case, it sounds better. Any noise you do get is strictly from the source. It's a very impressive little amp especially with my natural sounding headphones.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





jonasklam said:


> Hey BTW LFF, how do you think this would do with k701?, since they are relative natural but does requrie some serious power to sound good.


 


  It powered the Senn HD-600 very well so I am assuming it would do well with the K701. I don't own a K701 unfortunately, but I am sure it would do well. The FA-003 is a 64Ohm headphone and it was driven quite well with the volume knob below 1/4 (8 o'clock position) of the way. At the 10 o'clock position it sounds a bit too loud for me. With the Senn HD-600's, the 12 o'clock position is a bit too loud but still comfortable. THAT'S ONLY HALF WAY!!! No distortion...no noise...just pure, unadulterated natural sound.


----------



## Jonasklam

Quote: 





lff said:


> It powered the Senn HD-600 very well so I am assuming it would do well with the K701. I don't own a K701 unfortunately, but I am sure it would do well. The FA-003 is a 64Ohm headphone and it was driven quite well with the volume knob below 1/4 (8 o'clock position) of the way. At the 10 o'clock position it sounds a bit too loud for me. With the Senn HD-600's, the 12 o'clock position is a bit too loud but still comfortable. THAT'S ONLY HALF WAY!!! No distortion...no noise...just pure, unadulterated natural sound.


 

 That is just great news! I think i know what my next purchase will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I will be using this mostly with my IEMs (dba-02, SM3 etc.) but the added bounus of the amp being able to possiblely drive the k701 is a welcome one.
  I been wait for this amp soo long.


----------



## rawrster

Just curious but how is the channel imbalance for your DBA-02? I have yet to encounter an amp that did not have channel imbalance with earphones so wondering at what level does the channel imbalance end assuming there is some.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> Just curious but how is the channel imbalance for your DBA-02? I have yet to encounter an amp that did not have channel imbalance with earphones so wondering at what level does the channel imbalance end assuming there is some.


 


  I didn't find any imbalance. 1960's eara Blue Note recordings are a dead give away when it comes to an imbalance. I didn't experience this with the DBA-02 and the Mystify. Soundstage placement was correct. Binaural recordings are fantastic as well.


----------



## Spanish

Quote: 





lff said:


> . I really love this little amp! I really wish this thing had a DAC so I could use it with my laptop on the go. Now that would be phenomenal!
> *HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!!*


 


  So - what a problem. You can get it with 2702 or 1794 DAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://mycroft.su/component/page,shop.product_details/flypage,shop.flypage/product_id,172/category_id,6/manufacturer_id,0/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,45/
  http://mycroft.su/component/page,shop.product_details/flypage,shop.flypage/product_id,173/category_id,6/manufacturer_id,0/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,45/
   
  Fischer Audio working about many interesting things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wait a litlle - all be as you wish


----------



## Spanish

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I'll post them.  Can that battery be gotten locally?  Seems like a slightly slimmer version is possible w/ a lower profile battery pack.  Then again, I don't know what that black box is next too it in front of the USB port.
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/518833/review-fischer-audio-mystify
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/518833/review-fischer-audio-mystify


 

 It's Breadboard model the sample for working off photos. You need to see this photos
  http://www.forum.mycroft.su/index.php?showtopic=768&view=findpost&p=1737
   
 
 
   
   
  And some measurments


----------



## 129207

It seems they made a DAC as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
Fischer Audio Myst PortaDAC. 
   
It's internals.


----------



## Spanish

Quote: 





> It seems they made a DAC as well.


 
  More - PortaDAC 1794U - it's base for next step - portable digital MP3 (or beter - FLAC?) player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Before NY holliday Fischer Audio may be will sho it on this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Amplifire in player will be same as in PortAmp. - You will able to use any headphones (even 600 ohm or Hifiman HE5) with it. I was tested it already - no problem


----------



## jipan

I read at this site, its priced at 7'950 RUB or about $250.


----------



## Spanish

Quote: 





> I read at this site, its priced at 7'950 RUB or about $250.


 
  Correct. And + dellivery. Some around 300usd.
  I read at this site, its priced at 7'950 RUB or about $250.
  I read at this site, its priced at 7'950 RUB or about $250.
  I read at this site, its priced at 7'950 RUB or about $250.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> It seems they made a DAC as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh man!!!! I'd love to listen to that!!


----------



## dogears

Mr. Wallet will not be happy with these news


----------



## LFF

I just wanted to clarify something for anyone reading this.
   
  If you see my profile, you will see that I own various headphones and IEM's - many, like some skullcandy's and v-moda's aren't even listed. I used to own even more before I cured my headphone/IEM acquisition disorder. Why does it matter? I was told that it was weird that I only review Fischer Audio products. This isn't true. I have other new products since my first review but I haven't reviewed them because they aren't anything special. In other words - they have not impressed me. I will not say which ones either...so don't ask. I thought the Clip+ was impressive and I wrote about that.
   
  I do have some other products coming which look promising and if they impress me, then you can bet your sweet ears that I will write a review on them. I don't want to write a review on anything or everything I get. It takes me a long time to evaluate these things and writing a review on everything would just take too much time. However, I rather take on the plan to only write reviews on things that impress me and that I would personally recommend. If I get a new headphone or amp or whatever and it impresses me as much as these Fischer Audio products, then I will tell you guys about them. If I find somethings that is better than the DBA-02 from another company, then I will review it and say so. Until then, rest assured that these are my honest opinions and should be taken only as such. As always, you're free to buy anything your sweet little heart desires, even Dr. Dre Beats...... 
   
  Rant over....


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lff said:


> I just wanted to clarify something for anyone reading this.
> 
> If you see my profile, you will see that I own various headphones and IEM's - many, like some skullcandy's and v-moda's aren't even listed. I used to own even more before I cured my headphone/IEM acquisition disorder. Why does it matter? I was told that it was weird that I only review Fischer Audio products. This isn't true. I have other new products since my first review but I haven't reviewed them because they aren't anything special. In other words - they have not impressed me. I will not say which ones either...so don't ask. I thought the Clip+ was impressive and I wrote about that.
> 
> ...


 

 Luis, why do you only review Fisher products?


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Luis, why do you only review Fisher products?


 

 LOL!  I don't. I also reviewed the Clip+, some iPod docks a while back, a Sony recorder and will be posting some other stuff soon.....


----------



## MaxwellDemon

$250US?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Damn, I am definitely getting these. Any idea of when would these sweet little babies be out for the public?


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





maxwelldemon said:


> $250US?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hopefully soon! I can't wait until you guys hear the Mystify with natural sounding IEM's and headphones. It's price is fantastic and the sound (or lack thereof) is equally as impressive.


----------



## Spanish

Quote: 





lff said:


> It's price is fantastic and the sound (or lack thereof) is equally as impressive.


 

 Don't forget about delivery. Russian delivery services not so cheap as american. Deliver y to USA may cost up to 50-80USD (From a door to a door)
  But as i see in description. 300USD  - it's cheaper than autor thinking while listenin device


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





spanish said:


> Don't forget about delivery. Russian delivery services not so cheap as american. Deliver y to USA may cost up to 50-80USD (From a door to a door)
> But as i see in description. 300USD  - it's cheaper than autor thinking while listenin device


 

 Why can't we just order from a US distributor?


----------



## Spanish

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Why can't we just order from a US distributor?


 

 tomorow will say about order in US
  but if you want ask some - write to rom@mycroft.su


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Why can't we just order from a US distributor?


 


  Hopefully Ethan will get some in....


----------



## 129207

I'm picking up some Fischer Audio products (couple of DBA-02's, Silver Bullets) from a reseller in Russia in the next two weeks for some friends. Will try to get my hands on this amp and DAC as well if he has them available. Looking forward to comparing the amp to my Headstage Arrow.


----------



## Ronald Lee

Nice review dude, Waiting to get my hand on this toy once it release, hopefully the wait is not too long!
   
  BTW, how it compare with Classical music?


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





ronald lee said:


> Nice review dude, Waiting to get my hand on this toy once it release, hopefully the wait is not too long!
> 
> BTW, how it compare with Classical music?


 


 I was just listening to some binaural classical recordings. The chain is Clip+ (Rockboxed) -> Fischer Audio Mini to Mini -> Fischer Audio Mystify -> DBA-02.
   
  Honestly, I have never heard a more natural and transparent portable rig than this. Pinky swear, scout's honor, etc... What blows my mind is how cheap this set-up is. Just one year ago I never would have imagined such a transparent and natural sounding rig at this price point. I know a vast majority of people love a "colored" or "fun" sound but I have always valued naturalness and transparency over anything else. Some call it boring, I call it life-like. I want to feel like I am there or like I am in a control room monitoring the recording.
   
  With Classical Music, I really need fast attacks and good transient response. The above rig definitely fulfills that roll. The air around the instruments is superb as is the detail. Well mastered recordings are simply amazing. I can't find something to dislike about it! TOOL, Led Zeppelin, Paul Simon, London Symphony Orchestra, Diana Krall, Nat King Cole, Lady Gaga - they all sound great. This portable rig truly defines the old saying "Quality in....quality out. Crap in...crap out".
   
  Speaking of which, I was listening to the following:
   

   
  The sense of immediacy and placement is so, so good. It really does feel like you are there. It was there before with just the Clip+ but with the amp it's on a different level altogether. The Organ Symphony's Third Movement is especially impressive. You can really sense how much air that organ displaces and the quality of the tone of the instruments is very real. Real natural sound that just impresses beyond what a portable should.
   
  Find anything else that is that has a natural sound and you're usually looking at paying upwards of $1,000.00 for a single component. One of the most natural sounding CD players I have ever heard was also one of the first. It still sells regularly for over $1,000 on the used market. Here we have $50 -> free w. purchase -> $260 -> $160! That's less than $500 for first class sound. Win-Win all the way.


----------



## dogears

I'm ditching the reshell option for my DBA-02. MsKaysen is not responding to my email anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm gonna get this amp and sell my C-2C if it does take the DBA-02 to another level.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Cant wait to see how this amp stacks up against some of the big names ie. pico slim , arrow 12he , ttvj slim and some rsa amps. Would be impressive if competes even more so if it out preforms. nice review BTW LFF.


----------



## Ronald Lee

hmmm, sound like i can't miss this toy, great! A new upgrade to my existing collection then! Gonna watch this pace to find out when will it be available in my area! Thanks !


----------



## cooperpwc

Great review. This is interesting indeed. I like this portable amp design: robust components, big caps, lots of power... I would love to hear it.


----------



## Marine Pilot

Hi, guys.
   
  Mystify PortAmp is available for pre order. It will be not a big stock, exactly about 10 pcs.
  FA have informed me today, that the first batch will be ready approximately through 1 week.


----------



## violinvirtuoso

Quote: 





marine pilot said:


> Hi, guys.
> 
> Mystify PortAmp is available for pre order. It will be not a big stock, exactly about 10 pcs.
> FA have informed me today, that the first batch will be ready approximately through 1 week.


 

 I am curious, how much is it going to cost? $300? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Marine Pilot

Its only $280.


----------



## Spanish

Quote: 





marine pilot said:


> Its only $280.


 



For order PortAmp Click


----------



## Spanish

About DAC + PortAmp order


----------



## dirkpitt45

Well I know what I'm getting for xmas now. 
   
  Anyone heard the version with the 2702DAC? I've been looking at sound cards but this would be perfect if the DAC is good.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





dirkpitt45 said:


> Well I know what I'm getting for xmas now.
> 
> Anyone heard the version with the 2702DAC? I've been looking at sound cards but this would be perfect if the DAC is good.


 


  I'm waiting for a sample....


----------



## pellegrino10

Nice review LFF, makes me want a Mystify. Maybe some day.


----------



## Anaxilus

Makes you wonder if everything we heard about the USSR was Yankee Imperialist propaganda!  J/K.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Hopefully some Comrades smiled.


----------



## yooss

Wow I really want to hear it... someday. I guess I'm happy with the hifiman for now. Will the USB DAC be a step up from the Hifiman 602?


----------



## MaxwellDemon

Hey LFF, any news on the DAC?


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





maxwelldemon said:


> Hey LFF, any news on the DAC?


 

 I am waiting for it to arrive....same goes for the HiFiman 602...
   
  I should have both soon and will be able to compare them head to head.....
   
  Stay tuned.....


----------



## yooss

Quote: 





lff said:


> I am waiting for it to arrive....same goes for the HiFiman 602...
> 
> I should have both soon and will be able to compare them head to head.....
> 
> Stay tuned.....


 

 Can't wait!


----------



## njones0100

No analog input? It would appear to be a DAC only, not an AMP+DAC. The $10 price difference between the portamp and portdac models at gd-audiobase would seem to support that.

 That would be a little disappointing, but if the upgrade from my laptop + Total Bithead would be as significant as I believe it would be then I wouldn't mind listening primarily from my Clip+.
  
  Quote: 





spanish said:


> About DAC + PortAmp order


----------



## MaxwellDemon

Currently I am leaning toward a uDAC-2 and Mystify PortAmp combo... I am not sure if the DAC is worth the double of the price yet.


----------



## Jonasklam

Quote: 





njones0100 said:


> No analog input? It would appear to be a DAC only, not an AMP+DAC. The $10 price difference between the portamp and portdac models at gd-audiobase would seem to support that.
> 
> That would be a little disappointing, but if the upgrade from my laptop + Total Bithead would be as significant as I believe it would be then I wouldn't mind listening primarily from my Clip+.
> 
> ...


 

 It is a DAC and Amp, the difference between PortAmp and PortDac is that the PortAmp has an internal battery so that it can be used with your portable player, where the PortDac has a DAC instead of the battery and requires USB to be powered.


----------



## MaxwellDemon

Quote: 





jonasklam said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the info! Now I can just relax and just buy the PortAmp. XD


----------



## pellegrino10

My FA Mystify arrived Saturday, and after a charging period, I tried plugging it into the LOD I have for my iPod Touch, but neither plug from the Fischer Audio mini to mini would fit the LOD input. The plugs look standard size, but no go. So I switched to another mini-to-mini cable I had sitting around, and no problem. Ready to try it out in combination with my iPod Touch (using 192-320 rips), LOD and JH5s. When the first few notes of the Patricia Barber song I chose came on, I was aghast - it sounded veiled, muffled, the treble and clarity of the JH5s was gone. I tried other tracks, mainly acoustic and vocal pieces that I knew to be clean and clear, well-mastered and produced. Same result.
   
  I was bummed, big time. At first, I figured it was just a burn-in issue, so I decided to hook it up to my PC and let it go for two weeks. Then, it hit me. It could be the JH5s. So I tried the Mystify with the same setup, but this time I hooked up my Grados, and the results were amazing. I don't have any other phones to try (got rid of all my mid to expensive IEMs), except for some inexpensive pairs (Sony EX300, for example), and they also were lifted by the Mystify. So this is what a high-end amp sounds like.
   
  Unfortunately, I bought the Mystify to match with my JH5s, and now that probably will not work. I do have a new silver twisted strand cable coming for the customs, so that could help/change the situation. But if not, oh well. I am not too upset. The JH5s sound so good unamped, it's not a big deal. I also have a CMOYbb, which is a high-quality CMOY, and it does add a little air and clarity to the JH5s, but I guess I will go without an amp using the JH5s on the go.
   
  The Mystify has now convinced me to use my Grados when sitting around at home, just listening for pleasure. In fact, it's got me thinking I might move higher up the Grado food chain. The bass is especially amazing on the Grados via the Mystify, and I know the Grados are not known for bass. Mine are recabled and I have the bowl pads modded with electricians tape (to boost bass). But the Grados never sounded like this before, never. The power and soundstage, unreal. The Mystify has transformed those phones.
   
  I discussed the JH5 problems and the Mystify with LFF via PM, the original reviewer here, and he said the same thing happened with his UE10 customs. Neither of us could figure it out. I am somewhat disappointed, since the Mystify was $300, but that's gear synergy for you.
   
  So that's about it for me in terms of any review. I do know that when I compare the CMOY to the Mystify using the Touch/LOD/Grados, the FA amp crushes the CMOY. The Mystify/Grado combo is amazing.


----------



## LFF

Yeah...the Mystify doesn't have a huge effect on my UE-10's. It amps them beautifully but it doesn't have that "WOW" factor that it did with the FA-003, DBA-02 or other headphones and IEM's. I guess it just has to do with synergy.


----------



## Spanish

Quote: 





lff said:


> Yeah...the Mystify doesn't have a huge effect on my UE-10's. It amps them beautifully but it doesn't have that "WOW" factor that it did with the FA-003, DBA-02 or other headphones and IEM's. I guess it just has to do with synergy.


 
  I think it's not about sinergy.
  It's because what multy-driver IEM is a nonsense. And becuse UE10 is very curved and non-quality product.. On of the colored and quality - killed product. This model can be loved by people but from quality poin oа view it's very bad model. So - no one amp can make sound of UE10 make good. Only - "more good looking sound"


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





spanish said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Are you confusing the UE10 with the TF10? The UE10 is a rather flat sounding and uncolored custom IEM.


----------



## Burma Jones

Quote: 





spanish said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Just because an iem is colored and not ruler flat in it's frequency response means that it is a poor quality product. Some of the best speakers or headphones in the world are colored and not flat neutral . At the end it's about the type of music one listens to and the presentation that optimizes the listening experience . Not everyone has to be a recording engineer to enjoy their music.


----------



## Spanish

Quote: 





> Are you confusing the UE10 with the TF10? The UE10 is a rather flat sounding and uncolored custom IEM.


 
  May be  But i hear UE11 - and may say - even with flat responce they have many same problem with phase and etc. Any good one-driver model (like Sleek SA6) make same quality easy and has more quality 
   
  Quote: 





> Some of the best speakers or headphones in the world are colored and not flat neutral .


 
  Why they best???? Onle because somebody say what "it's good sound"?  But why? Because "musik is not quality - musiс is opinion and emotion"? " But there is 6 billion people on earth. Which opinion and amotion we will use as "start point"? Why not my?  Quality - it's not subjective parameters. You may like or unlike quality sound but thinking what curved sound with awfull tech parameters - it's a good sound (sound - it's OBJECTIVE THING!!!!!) - nonsese!  So - i say what multidriver sounding - only more "good looking" but not so good quality. It's make good WOW effect but after WOWing you may has a big headache.
  And - if "flat" not important for quality - why every good manufacturers try to make his product more flatly 
   
  P.S. People - main thing in the world - Don't lie to itself!  If you like curved and colored sound - like it. But do not separate two different things - your test and quality.


----------



## MaxwellDemon

Quote: 





lff said:


> Yeah...the Mystify doesn't have a huge effect on my UE-10's. It amps them beautifully but it doesn't have that "WOW" factor that it did with the FA-003, DBA-02 or other headphones and IEM's. I guess it just has to do with synergy.


 


  Hmm, that's worrying. Is it just the JH5 and UE10 that have this effect or is it a custom-thing? I am thinking of getting a custom soon as well (UM Mage), so, this might kill me off the Mystify.


----------



## cooperpwc

Spanish, you would never get tubes either. Your definition of quality is internally consistent but isn't the final word IMHO.


----------



## pellegrino10

In my case, the Mystify ruins the JH5 sound, basically not usable. But with the Grado, wow is the word. So there is some risk in my view. Got nothing to do with multiple drivers, but it's possible, since the Grados are dynamics. I do have some other dynamic IEMs (cheap ones) sitting around, will have to try them too.
   
  Update: I tried the Mistify with both the PR1 Pro and Sony EX300, both $40-$50 dynamics,and the amp does work well with them. Not much else to add. Just glad it works with my Grados at this point, but I wasn't planning to use it on the go anyway. I will keep burning it in, and when the new cable comes for the JH5s, I will try again.
   
  Quote: 





maxwelldemon said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanish

Quote: 





> Spanish, you would never get tubes either. Your definition of quality is internally consistent but isn't the final word IMHO.


 
  I don't say that is finaly closed any question  But my opinion has a start point and scale for compare and description.  But w/o my opinion we have what?...
  And - don't like tubes... i think i can make "pleasant distortion" with more simple and cheaping ways. Foobar plugins for example  I no need for this expensve, big bot with few cent costing in real 
   
   
  Quote: 





> In my case, the Mystify ruins the JH5 sound, basically not usable.... PR1 Pro and Sony EX300, both $40-$50 dynamics


 
  Use Sleek SA6, Fischer Audio DBA-02, Phonak, Grado GR8, Klipsch x5. HiFiman Re0.
  Sony and cyclone - it's tipical OEM china product with very curved sound - there is no quality for increasing it with good amp.
  JH5 - it's tipical multydriver like UE triple - with very big sensitive and very smal inpendance. They are screaming, not good impendance parameters, curved phase and etc. They are good for week amp of tipical mp3 but with good powered and detailed amp only make they problem more noticeable.


----------



## LFF

I would NOT say the Mystify ruins my UE10's. It amps them beautifully. The difference is just much less noticeable than when using the DBA-02 or FA-003. The amp is quiet and powerful and sounds great with everything I have thrown at it. It just seems the UE10's are less affected by the amp. It's hard to describe accurately. 
   
  Does this diminish the value or potential of the Mystify for me?
   
  Not one single bit.


----------



## Burma Jones

Quote: 





spanish said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Wow Spanish, I guess I should thank you for my edification in the art of music reproduction ( flat = quality ). Are you SERIOUS ?!  Where did you get the fact that every good manufacturers try to make their products sound more flat. I presume respectable people such as Ray Samuels and John Grado did not receive your memo or they don't want to build quality products according to your doctrine.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    The view you proposed was FLAWED from the beginning. An attempt to gauge the quality of music reproduced from equipments based exclusively on preconceived quantitative notion is just as flawed as gauging the quality of a musical performance based exclusively on musical technique. Quantitative quality is important in music reproduction but it is only one of the components. Musicality can't be dissected from the equation, because music reproduction is the purpose of audio equipment. That's IMO of course.                                                                                       I respect that you like equipments to sound flat neutral and so do I, because I listen to a lot of classical music, jazz, and progressive trance. But on the other hand I wouldn't recommend equipments that produce my preferred sound signature to someone who likes to listen to dub step, reggae or hip hop.                                                                                                             There is a difference between opinion and fact. Opinions are welcome here but just don't treat it like it's some gospel truth.                                                                                                           P.S. Just because you like using ( !!!!! ) at the end of your sentences doesn't make your view any more compelling or profound .


----------



## MaxwellDemon

Quote: 





lff said:


> I would NOT say the Mystify ruins my UE10's. It amps them beautifully. The difference is just much less noticeable than when using the DBA-02 or FA-003. The amp is quiet and powerful and sounds great with everything I have thrown at it. It just seems the UE10's are less affected by the amp. It's hard to describe accurately.
> 
> Does this diminish the value or potential of the Mystify for me?
> 
> Not one single bit.


 

 It is comforting to know that the UE10 isn't affected badly by the Mystify. It probably isn't a multiple-driver or custom problem then. I guess synergy would really be the only explanation. I am not sure if I agree with Spanish on his points at all (while he is right if we are to look at things in an absolute technical perspective and if the goal is to replicate real life sounds through digital/analog recordings).
   
  Anyhow, I guess if Mystify fails my UM Mage, I guess I'll at least be in great comfort that it'll go well with my other headphones.


----------



## pellegrino10

Yeah, it has me baffled, of course. I got the Mystify to go with my customs. I keep trying to listen, but it seems even my $69 CMOYbb is a better match with the JH5s. Maybe my new cable will make a difference. I am really enjoying the Mystify with the Grados, however, enough to possibly keep it. Just not sure right now. As for all the discussion about which phones to use with the Mystify, doesn't really do me much good, because I am not going to buy phones to match the amp, when my preference is to use the JH5s, even unamped they are fantastic.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





spanish said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Spanish, you would never get tubes either. Your definition of quality is internally consistent but isn't the final word IMHO.
> ...


 

 Spanish, we have very different views of the potential for that intangible magic in the rendering of music. However I give you full credit for being consistent. We are in 'agree to disagree' territory.


----------



## rawrster

it's pretty strange that the amp has such a negative effect on your JH5. I've never had an amp do that. The worst was that it didn't improve anything. If your cable doesn't work out for you I think selling this amp and getting another amp would be a good idea.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> it's pretty strange that the amp has such a negative effect on your JH5. I've never had an amp do that. The worst was that it didn't improve anything. If your cable doesn't work out for you I think selling this amp and getting another amp would be a good idea.


 


  Reminds me of the Arrow/TF10 issue that has since been resolved.  Ironically the JH5 and TF10 were designed by the same person.


----------



## pellegrino10

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> it's pretty strange that the amp has such a negative effect on your JH5. I've never had an amp do that. The worst was that it didn't improve anything. If your cable doesn't work out for you I think selling this amp and getting another amp would be a good idea.


 
  I may just do that, but the Mystify really is amazing with the Grados. Will wait to see if it makes any difference with my new TWag cable. No rush to sell it right now. I wish I was better at explaining what it does to the JH5 sound; it just makes me unhappy (and wanting to unhook it and either go HP out or to the CMOYbb).


----------



## Spanish

Quote: 





> Wow Spanish, I guess I should thank you for my edification in the art of music reproduction ( flat = quality ). Are you SERIOUS ?!


 
  You tell for me what i never say. Just giv me a link where i say what "Flat has enough for quality?" Flatnes and smootртуыы necessary for quality but not enought.
   
   
  Quote: 





> Where did you get the fact that every good manufacturers try to make their products sound more flat.


 
  Because i know some of them. Becaus i have an ingeneering education, because i'm ingeneer and closly connection with ingeneers. Not wit "audiophilitic manufacturers" 
   
   
  Quote: 





> I presume respectable people such as Ray Samuels and John Grado did not receive your memo or they don't want to build quality products according to your doctrine.


 
  Do you rely think so?  If you like grado - like it' But from ingeneering point of view Grado 1000i - worser than grado 325. I've both. And i give it to many people for trying. Everybody say - Grado - colored Headphones. Only "for grado sound lovers". Because if you'll give to customer many different headphones for choising - only one from 100 choose Grado. Trust me - i'm working with Headphones selling a lot years 
  Ray Samuel Amps - for example has a big distortion. You confused with two different things. "Somebody like" and "quality". For example - why i need to say about non-quality sound what it's "good" if i don't like how it's sounding? Maybe all peoopple must say what it's not good soud because i say what it's not good sound? 
  I try to say - if you starting only from subjective point of view - you have nothing for proving your opinion. Because your opinion (and even opinion of Jonh Grado and ent) is NOTHING for many another people. And people with ingennering and musik education  Do not mix "somebody like" and "quality". 
  And i think it's not IMHO  It's a our real word. If you ill - what medicine you swalov? Maked buy medic or maket buy people who think they medic??? Who think what sugar beter medicine because they are more testy? Hearing - it's medicine two. If' you will listening curved sound long time - you'll loose your ear


----------



## 129207

Spanish, your grammar is awesome. I wish I was audiophilitic. I swalov testy medicine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  You guys should stop the flaming; for us it's impossible to follow and I think all the arguments are lost in translation. The translation is very entertaining though but let's continue discussing the Mystify!


----------



## BirdRobin

woot! your ipods beat to shi* XD
   
  Thanks for the review


----------



## pellegrino10

True dat. Going to give the Mystify some more play tonight, with the JH5s and see if I can figure it out. Another weird thing about the FA amp is it seemed to discharge very quickly, not much battery endurance. I am going to keep track this time (it's fully charged, I believe. I had it on the USB all night, so that should be enough. Doesn't seem to be any way to know, no green light or anything).
  
  Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Spanish, your grammar is awesome. I wish I was audiophilitic. I swalov testy medicine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jonasklam

Cool, looking forward to hear how it goes and about the battery life 
  Also, can you list all the IEMs/Headphones you have used with the map? Would be cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  Quote: 





pellegrino10 said:


> True dat. Going to give the Mystify some more play tonight, with the JH5s and see if I can figure it out. Another weird thing about the FA amp is it seemed to discharge very quickly, not much battery endurance. I am going to keep track this time (it's fully charged, I believe. I had it on the USB all night, so that should be enough. Doesn't seem to be any way to know, no green light or anything).


----------



## LFF

The Mystify gives me quite a bit of battery time - about 10 hours.
   
  When you charge it, set the switch to the left most position. When it is fully charged, the light will go off. When the battery is low, the red light will turn on.
  
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The TF10 was not fully designed by JH.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lff said:


> The Mystify gives me quite a bit of battery time - about 10 hours.
> 
> When you charge it, set the switch to the left most position. When it is fully charged, the light will go off. When the battery is low, the red light will turn on.
> 
> ...


 

 Ah, read impressions that those had more of his touch and attention than any other universal in their lineup as if they were his baby.  I stand corrected then.


----------



## Burma Jones

Quote: 





spanish said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Regardless of what you will post next, this will be my last reply to you. It's not that I'm backing down from a debate but I rather spare our fellow Head-Fi  members from further infliction of this increasingly tedious and trivial dialogue.                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Again, I would like to thank you, this time for my edification in medicine. I didn't know that listening to music from sources that have coloration can have such a detrimental effect on my health LOL. But seriously, I'm glad you use medicine as a metaphor because you are aware that for a lot illness there are more than one medical procedure and medicine for the same cure just like in music reproduction.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Contrary to your believe, my approach is objective. I think you are the one who can't see that within the context of music reproduction ( a function of audio equipment and it's not IMO ), subjective qualities coexist with objective qualities. The fact that music is part of the equation (whether you like it or not) and since music is subjective, then quality cannot be measure in absolute value. Quality is a measure of performance of goods or services within the CONTEXT of it's APPLICATION.                                                                                                                           Here's two engineering terms you should be familiar with "function" and "application", how do you define these terms in, say a pair of headphone. Function, hey guess what? It's music reproduction not hunting for hidden oil well in the ocean, therefore objectivity is not the exclusive factor in determining quality. Now of course there are many application for headphones, and if it is for monitoring, you won't have any argument from me because you have to measure quality in that application in absolute objectivity. I'm not saying you can't enjoy music using reference grade equipment, I'm just saying that reference grade equipment is not the benchmark measurement for every application. Otherwise it will be as ludicrous as telling someone to drive a Formula One race car in the desert because it is the pinnacle excellence of automotive engineering.                                                                                                                                                    As much as you want, not everything can be quantify in absolute values not even medicine, and thank God I didn't ask you to prescribe me a pair of headphone to maximize my music listening pleasure.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Incidentally, in the real world it's the recording artists who hires the engineer and not the other way around.


----------



## Spanish

Quote: 





> Spanish, we have very different views...


 
  Of course - we are different mans  If we was all same as another - world will be very bored 
   
  Quote: 





> Another weird thing about the FA amp is it seemed to discharge very quickly


 
  It must work around 8-10 hourse. If you use it on top volume - faster of course.


----------



## pellegrino10

Okay, for some odd reason, the Mystify won't take a charge via USB, I could only charge it by trying out one of the several USB AC adapters I have in the house. I tried two straight time to charge it using USB, and it would not charge. I was about to send it back, when I tried the adapter. It is now charged, but I have yet to try it for an extended period (Thanksgiving got in the way), but that's my next move. Consequently, I have not been able to use it with the JH5s. I am also going to try it using HP out (not LOD) on some of my players, especially my Clip+, since that's what LFF is using. I plan on doing that today off and on.
   
  Just as a note, the other day when I thought it was charged (cause I had it plugged into my PC USB overnight),it was not. And within 3 minutes, it shut down. To be charged, only the green light is on. But in my two tries to charge it via USB/PC, both times the red and green lights were on, indicating low battery.
   
  So back to the basics here. Oh, and it still sounds awesome with my Grados (I did try it out for a few minutes yesterday, letting our nephew, a budding HF junkie, hear it). Hoping that cable arrives soon for the JH5s.
  
*UPDATE*: No matter what combo I try, the Mystify just creates a veil, blunting the JH5 mids and highs. The detail is all still here, but when I A/B the JH5s with and without the Mystify, I much prefer the unamped sound. Not true of the Grados as I said, and the Mystify also is fine with the PR1 Pros I have on hand, certainly enhancing their sound enough to prefer it. Both the Grados and the PR1s are dynamics, if that means anything at all. The DBAs are BAs, but duals not triples, and they are a good match with the Mystify as well, as LFF reports.
   
  Oh well, looks like someone is going to get a good deal on the Mystify via the FS forum. I decided rather than use the amp in a limited fashion, might be better to get something else, not sure what. I may just stick with the $69 CMOYbb, which is a very good value.
  Quote: 





jonasklam said:


> Cool, looking forward to hear how it goes and about the battery life
> Also, can you list all the IEMs/Headphones you have used with the map? Would be cool
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxwellDemon

Quote: 





pellegrino10 said:


> Oh well, looks like someone is going to get a good deal on the Mystify via the FS forum. I decided rather than use the amp in a limited fashion, might be better to get something else, not sure what. I may just stick with the $69 CMOYbb, which is a very good value.
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 

 Would you consider shipping those to HK, because I wouldn't mind paying you to take them off of you.


----------



## The Larch

Quote: 





lff said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  That's what she said.


----------



## Fizban

Quote: 





the larch said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Bwahahahaha!
 Nice one man.


----------



## legodt

Would it work well with the HD25s?


----------



## legodt

Will this really improve my FA-003s? to a point where a difference can be heard during casual listening?


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





legodt said:


> Will this really improve my FA-003s? to a point where a difference can be heard during casual listening?


 


  The synergy between the two is great and yes...even my wife could hear a difference.


----------



## Daemos

They are hard to come by  anyone selling one =D


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





daemos said:


> They are hard to come by  anyone selling one =D


 


  Hold tight. Some should be available soon. I heard that Fischer Audio is having trouble sourcing certain parts. Hopefully they will have some for sale very soon.


----------



## miken7

Hey guys!

 New to Head-Fi here (but admittedly have been lurking this site for a few months now)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Couldn't help but notice this thread as I was looking for an amp that would synergize well with my Brainwavz HM5 (FA-003) which led to AF's Mistify. I'm currently on the "notify me!" waitlist for this item on GD-Audiobase but was wondering if anyone here knows if the Mistify is compatible with my Cowon D3. From what I could gather based on LFF's pics on the OP his set-up is a Ipod>3.5mm to 3.5mm male/male>Mistify amp. I was wondering why you choose to use a male to male connector instead of using a LOD and if there is any advantage in using either (from what I could gather on this forum a LOD is preferred because it bypasses the internal apple amp?). Thanks for all your help guys and I do apologize if this is a noob's post


----------



## cooperpwc

This amp has taken a long time to get to market. I wonder what the issue is?


----------



## KaixIndifferent

I was looking for a portable amp...and i was wondering..is this the same as the mystify by fischer audio?
   
 
http://gd-audiobase.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=160&category_id=23&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2
   
  they look pretty similar


----------



## audionewbi

I guess this amp is dead....


----------



## HansBarbarossa

*update MyST PortAmp II (MKII)*
 the concept is: 
 1. To get as much power as possible, to be able to work even with isodynam types HE series;
 2 . To get 100 percent dual mono with a separate power supply for each channel supplied with its own battery.
 3 . No potentiometers. Just the controller-based resistors (Nikitin type) to adjust the volume.
 4 . Maximum show off at the price tag for those who think that the sound quality should not be less than “kilobuck” per channel. With the possibility of discounts for realminds.
 5 And - yes – there should be a hint on the possibility of the measurable quality appliances as well.

 Functional summary in brief: 

 1. Two line inputs on the 3mm jack
 2 . Two headphones- out 3mm jack .
 3 . Volume control - control encoder + Nikitin 128 positions - no problem with the channel imbalance at the zero level, and, with the due precision there is almost no sense of an abrupt increase in volume between adjacent samples.
 4 . Press the encoder to change channels (running as a button).
 5 . Powered by two rechargeable batteries - 18650 type.
 6. Weight ... hmm .. Well it is pretty heavy - My scales showed 530gramm, but my balance is up to 40 grams as far as I know.
  
 7 . Charging from an external power supply. You can use any standard or universal type. Current capacity of not less than the ampere and voltage of 5-6 volts.

 After listening a little to the first sample my observations are following:

 Shortly, I have nothing to write whatsoever about the sound, besides, that I did not hear any problem. Power is still something! The attack is beautiful, tonal balance - almost perfect ... We are waiting for the further measurements.


----------



## HansBarbarossa

fotos:
 https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1385329_555762041161027_1785810259_n.jpg
 https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/5825_555761904494374_1486206834_n.jpg
 https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1381380_555761914494373_478659766_n.jpg
 https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1374864_555761961161035_1512342475_n.jpg
 https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1000498_555761964494368_435732420_n.jpg
 https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1382343_555762001161031_1221945206_n.jpg


----------

